# Op Podium



## Matt_Fisher (14 Oct 2009)

I'm looking for the logo/emblem of the Op Podium task force, if one exists?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## medaid (14 Oct 2009)

Matt create one that days Op Pandemonium!

Thatd what the troops are calling it now


----------



## Tetragrammaton (29 Jun 2010)

Wanted to ask those who were there, what are your thoughts about OP PODIUM?

The reason I ask is because I have spoken to a number of fellow members regarding the organization and execution of the operation and have received replies ranging from "the best" to "at least the money was good".


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (30 Jun 2010)

Tetragrammaton said:
			
		

> Wanted to ask those who were there, what are your thoughts about OP PODIUM?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I have spoken to a number of fellow members regarding the organization and execution of the operation and have received replies ranging from "the best" to "at least the money was good".



You are always going to get a range of opinions on an execise or operation.  For what it is worth, I was proud to be a part of Op PODIUM and I found the OP to be an interesting professional challenge.  I was working with a variety of organizations (across the JIMP spectrum) with whom I was not used to working with and enjoyed the experience.


----------



## Loachman (30 Jun 2010)

Living on the MS Statendam for six weeks was absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Tetragrammaton (1 Jul 2010)

I regret not going when I had the chance.

Maybe the next Olympics.


----------



## Scratch_043 (2 Jul 2010)

As far as I know there was not an operation crest, although certain units / sub-units may have created their own unofficially


----------



## belka (2 Jul 2010)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Living on the MS Statendam for six weeks was absolutely brilliant.



After seeing the Oosterdam come in, I was just a little disappointed.


----------



## mikeninercharlie (2 Jul 2010)

As the sole CF member (and only passenger) tasked to sail in Statendam on the 4 day transit from San Diego to Vancouver for the Games,   I feel the need to confess to y'all that I jumped on every one of the 1250 beds...  8)


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jul 2010)

mikeninercharlie said:
			
		

> As the sole CF member (and only passenger) tasked to sail in Statendam on the 4 day transit from San Diego to Vancouver for the Games,   I feel the need to confess to y'all that I jumped on every one of the 1250 beds...  8)



In clean socks or dirty boots?    >


----------



## Illegio (23 Jul 2010)

Tetra,

Can't speak for everyone, obviously, but my time in Podium was quite repetitive. I was part of the TFW QRF in Calcheak and my days consisted mostly of platoon PT in the morning, meals, the occasional stint at the HQ compound checking IDs, and individual PT in the evening w/ an O-group at the end of the day to wrap things up. Rinse and repeat. Over the course of my deployment, we had one aborted bug-out for a lost snowmobiler, who turned up about 20 minutes after we got the call.

Aside from that, we did a couple days of snowmobile familiarization, a dog-and-pony down in Squamish, and we ran some stands for some reservists who came up from Jericho - rappelling, concealments, map & compass, that sort of thing. I would not say that I greatly enjoyed my time at Podium, but the companies (esp C Coy) had a much less cushy go of it than we did.


----------



## Tetragrammaton (31 Jul 2010)

Thanks Illegio.

One of the positive points I've heard from the guys who were there mention the rappel training.


----------



## pascalywood (29 May 2016)

Tetragrammaton said:
			
		

> Wanted to ask those who were there, what are your thoughts about OP PODIUM?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I have spoken to a number of fellow members regarding the organization and execution of the operation and have received replies ranging from "the best" to "at least the money was good".



Sorry for the necropost, just thought I'd share my experience. 

I was on the TacRes in Jericho Beach during OP PODIUM. Our task consisted of sitting around with our dicks in our hands waiting for a catastrophe to happen (terrorist attack, meteors falling from the sky, the Kardashians, etc). Nothnig of the sorts happened so command had us doing force protection exercises here and there.  They also ran a comms course and some PLQ mods. 

It was an OK experience overall, the money was good though.


----------

